# Polar Vortex and Small Hive Beetles



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

I was wondering this very question earlier this morning as I was thawing a water pipe in my mud room.....


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Here ya go! Looks like we need to take some temp readings in the soil! 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3633242/


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

They curl up tighter in the cluster of bees. SHB are now to burrow 6 feet so most in the ground will be okay. but worse the adults are warm and cozy in any living hive.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Those suckers are tough, they hang right in there with the cluster of bees, my deadouts lately had shb on the bottom board mixed right in with the dead bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Seems SHB are an issue in Michigan... so I wouldn't count on their demise... but I think a hard freeze will put a dent in the pupae in the soil...


----------



## Cleo1964 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you! I'm pretty sure our soil is frozen quite a ways down!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Cleo1964 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you, AmericasBeekeeper. I should have done a proper introduction first and posted this elsewhere. I'll do that now. I'm just learning to navigate around!


----------



## Cleo1964 (Jan 7, 2014)

BTW - can't wait to meet you in person at the Kalamazoo Bee School. I have your book The Practical Beekeeper and enjoyed it immensely. Last year was my first year as a beekeeper, but towards the end of the summer I got brave and started letting my bees draw their own comb on frames as you described. It was very fun to watch. I hope both hives make it through the winter. I want to try raising some queens!


----------

